# Umfrage zur HdRO-Buffed-Sippe



## Varnamys (28. Dezember 2007)

Da sich im andern Thread von lars1988 kein eindeutiger Trend erkennen läßt, ob eine Sippe gewünscht ist und wenn ja ob mit RP, habe ich mir gedacht der Einfachheit halber eine Umfrage zu starten.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht versprechen eine Sippe zu gründen sollte sich die Mehrheit dafür aussprechen, aber wer weiß was das neue Jahr so bringen mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich habe ich nicht genug Zeit eine Sippe zu führen, da ich berufstätig bin und auch noch immer aktiv in WoW unterwegs bin.
Generell wollte ich aber einfach mal euer Interesse abfragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieben Gruß, eure Kailasa
HdRO-Twinker auf Belegaer


----------



## lollercoaster (28. Dezember 2007)

ich will demnöchst mit hdro anfangen von daher wäre das ideal für mich ^^


----------



## Leigh (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe kein Interesse daran. Momentan bin ich noch mit meinem Main genug ausgelastet und den (bzw die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) werde ich schön in einer "normalen" Sippe belassen.
Außerdem bin ich der selben Meinung wie -bloodberry-, der im besagten Thread ja schon geschrieben hat, dass noch zu wenige buffies LotRo spielen, bzw zu wenige LotRo-Spieler bei buffed sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (28. Dezember 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich der selben Meinung wie -bloodberry-, der im besagten Thread ja schon geschrieben hat, dass noch zu wenige buffies LotRo spielen, bzw zu wenige LotRo-Spieler bei buffed sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun ja da kann man jetzt drüber diskutieren ob es zu wenige sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht finden sich ja 10, 20 oder 30 Spieler die einer Sippe beitreten würden. Wann lohnt sich sowas? Wann macht es Sinn? Also ich wüßte das jetzt nicht so recht zu beurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (28. Dezember 2007)

will grad keinen neuen thread eröffnen aber könntet ihr mir einfach mal fix sagen welche hdro server gut sind (also wo viele leute spielen)
bitte um schnelle antwort ohne viel geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre vllt dabei wenn das ganze auf Morthond gegründet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn wirklich was in die Wege geleitet wird könnte man ja vllt Wochend-Raids organisieren, da ich leider unter der Woche wenig Zeit habe (Schule und Noten lassen grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wäre das echt cool.


----------



## Varnamys (6. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht zum neune Start in die Woche etwas weiter in den Blickpunkt rücken?

Ein wirklicher Trend scheint sich ja nicht abzuzeichnen bisher... 3:1 für eine Gilde aber dann sehr ausgeglichen ob mit RP-Anteil oder nicht. Ich warte einfach mal, ob noch ein paar Mitspieler abstimmen möchten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (7. Januar 2008)

ich frage mich gerade wie man in einer board-community-sippe das rollenspiel aufbauen wird - "seid gegrüßt, werter herr moderator, habt ihr schon den neuen flame-thread im forum gelesen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2008)

So viele Flame-Threads gibt es doch im HDRO-Bereich gar nicht. :>


----------



## Vetaro (7. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> So viele Flame-Threads gibt es doch im HDRO-Bereich gar nicht. :>



Lol alter bist du...

Ich fänd's eigentlich ganz interessant, wenn das Projekt nicht daran scheitern würde, dass nur 20 leute abstimmen, sondern daran, dass die stimmenverteilung fast gleich ist *g*


----------



## Varnamys (7. Januar 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> ich frage mich gerade wie man in einer board-community-sippe das rollenspiel aufbauen wird - "seid gegrüßt, werter herr moderator, habt ihr schon den neuen flame-thread im forum gelesen?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja wie baut man Rollenspiel auf...?

Der Charakter in Herr der Ringe Online wird nicht wissen was ein Moderator geschweige denn ein Forum ist, also wird ihn auch ein Flame-Thread nicht interessieren oder er wird höchstens fragen ob dies etwas zu essen sei.... vielleicht etwas flambiertes? Wenn er den Beruf des Kochs ausüben sollte wird er allerdings schnell herausfinden, dass du ihm nicht sagen kannst, welche Zutaten er dafür nutzen muss. ...und solltest du versuchen ihm zu erklären was ein Forum und Internet sind wird er dich entweder als geistig verwirrt ansehen oder die beschriebenen Dinge als garstiges Hexenwerk Angmars bezeichnen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2008)

Gerade aus dem Grund, dass es schwer umzusetzen sein wird, ist eine RP-Sippe auf buffed-Basis nicht sinnvoll, denke ich.


----------



## Bartholom (7. Januar 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Naja wie baut man Rollenspiel auf...?




ja das ist schon klar - nur wo ist der praktische nutzen einer community-sippe wenn man nicht über die community reden will/darf? ich will die idee nicht schlechtreden, aber ich denke ohne RP würde das mehr sinn machen.


----------



## Georg217 (7. Januar 2008)

Hab intresse tran. Die Buffis spieln auf Maiar(FlowZwo und Bernd). Also wenn ihr eine Sippe auf Mair für buffed machen würdet wäre ich dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2008)

Gibt es da irgendwo eine Stellungnahme zu, oder warum bist du dir so sicher, dass sie auf Maiar spielen?


----------



## Dargrimm (8. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwo eine Stellungnahme zu, oder warum bist du dir so sicher, dass sie auf Maiar spielen?



Ja gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir spielen in der Tat auf Maiar, ich habe aber eine Sippe und bin dort seit der Pre-Order-Phase und sehr glücklich, die werde ich also zumindest mit meinem Mainchar nicht verlassen. Und zum Twinken hab ich kaum zeit leider :/

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterMeriadoc (8. Januar 2008)

Also wie es scheint gibt es einige, die sich für eine Sippe mit Rollenspiel ausgesprochen haben, an der Zahl 22, und demnach auch Belegaer-Liebhaber sind. Daraus könnte man doch ein schöne Sippe machen. Ich persönlich habe leider keine Zeit eine sippe zu führen, da ich mich etwas mehr aufs Abi konzentrieren SOLLTE. Aber mache nebenher noch andere Dinge, aber ich fände es wirklich klasse, wenn ein paar den Part übernehmen würde.

Es muss eigtl. keine Sippenfürung geben. Aber ich fände es mal nett wieder eine Sippe zu haben. Finde es amüsanter selbst ohne Events. Nur jemand muss die Initiative ergreifen. Ich halte mich da lieber zurück, weil ich weiß, dass ich dann dazu neige Sachen zu planen und mich mehr reinzuhängen, wenn ich die Sippe eröffne. Will ein ganz normale Mitglied sein.


----------



## Gramdur (8. Januar 2008)

Nein ich würde mich nicht anschliessen weil ich in einer 173 Spieler Sippe bin.Dort auch sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Januar 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Ja gibts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr gewagt, dass bekannt zu geben.
Werdet ihr denn auch manchmal von Fanboys überfallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (8. Januar 2008)

> Gibt es da irgendwo eine Stellungnahme zu, oder warum bist du dir so sicher, dass sie auf Maiar spielen?



1.) In seiner Info steht er spielt bei "Lach en Annûn". Die Sippe hab ich schon bei  Maiar gesehen.
2.) Er spielt in den Vids einen Zwerg Wächter und in Buffed Info heißt er Dargrimm. Also hab ich mal /wer Dargrimm gemacht und was kommt? Zwerg, Wächter, 50, Dargrimm, Lach en Annûn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In den Vids hat er mal  Bernd in seinem Haus getroffen. Also muss der auch trauf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



Dargrimm schrieb:


> Ja gibts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dich hab ich zwar schon in HDRO kurz gesehen aber nie Bernd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 
1.) Wie heißt er den ingame?
2.) ist er auch bei   "Lach en Annûn"?


----------



## Kerindor (8. Januar 2008)

Ach die ollen Maiarer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Idee der Sippe ist recht interessant, allerdings bin ich auch in meiner Sippe VII sehr zufrieden. 
Wäre natürlich trotzdem schön die Leute auf Belegaer zu sehen. Der RP Server hat halt das gewisse Etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockmaggy (12. Januar 2008)

nach überlegungen würde ich es lieber sehen, eine sippe auf einem nicht rp server zu erschaffen.
ich denke es ist für die kommunikation besser und zweitens wenn es denn die einzige sippe von buffedusern sein soll, dass dann nicht rpler auf den server gehen, weil hier die sippe ist.....


warum macht man nicht eine und schaut wie es sich entwickelt? 7 leute zur sippengründung sollte man doch finden oder?


----------



## Wirsching (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich wär ganz klar dabei....brauch nurnoch ne Game Card weil ich wieder mit WoW angefangn hab un mein abo ausgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Wirsching   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S.Ihr müsst mir nur sagen auf welchem server


----------



## Spectrales (12. Januar 2008)

Auf Maiar wäre ich dabei...
Ich behalt den Thread mal im Auge


----------



## Themoden (14. Januar 2008)

Wäre dabei..  wer will sie eröffnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orag1 (14. Januar 2008)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



melde mich auch mal zu wort. 
Es ist ja schön und gut das sich hier alle riesig auf die Sippe freuen (oder auch nicht) jedoch sollte man das mal in angriff nehmen und nicht immer nur darüber diskutieren. 

Ich würde sagen, jeder der sich dafür bereit erklären will die buffed.de Sippe zu leiten sollte sich hier mal vorstellen?!? Damit dan alle entscheiden können wer den der Leader wird.

Mein Vorschlag: Da es anfragen von allen 4 Servern gab, würde es sich doch lohnen auf jedem eine buffed.Sippe zu gründen, oder meint ihr das wäre nicht so eine gute Idee? 

Mfg

Ps: Würde mich auch bereit erklären, diese Sippe MIT  zugründen und sie so dan an einen geeigneten Sippen Leader übergeben zu können.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Januar 2008)

nein das würde sich nicht lohnen, da insgesamt ca. 75 Ja-stimmen existieren, es 4 server gibt würden es vier sippen mit weniger als 20 mitgliedern. Der witz daran soll ja auch sein, dass man per sippe was mit den Buffed-HdRO-lern zu tun hat (haben kann), und die machen nunmal nicht nen rundgang in der woche. Der zweite sinn ist es, die "community" hier dort zusammenzubringen, und auch das ist ein wenig schwer, wenn man sie in vier teilt.


----------



## Orag1 (14. Januar 2008)

o.K habe selbst nochmal nachgedacht, und du hast recht ist schwachsinnig. Trotzdem fände ich das mit den Vorstellungen der SippenLeaderanwärter nicht schlecht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Januar 2008)

Am intelligentesten wäre es wohl, die Sippe auf Maiar zu erstellen, weil dort auch die buffies spielen. ;D


----------



## Vetaro (14. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich hab mich auch gefragt, warum das noch niemand in Betracht gezogen hat... bzw. ob das nur mir als so offensichtlich erschien, dass es eigentlich nicht nennenswert wäre...


----------



## Varnamys (15. Januar 2008)

Hmmm spielen denn mittlerweile alle Buffies auf Maiar?
Ich hab zumindest in der Anfangsphase mal mit Matze auf Belegaer gelabert. Aber er war mit dem Char schon ewig nimmer on... könnte also durchaus was dran sein.

Wenn man natürlich unter dem Aspekt die Gilde gründen wollte nahe bei den Buffies sein zu wollen (na wer will denn da Stalker spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) halte ich den Vorschlag der Gildengründung auf Maiar für vernünftig.


Jedoch würde ich von Belegaer nicht weg wollen. Ich spiele so schon viel zu selten HdRO - da möchte ich wenigstens den vollen RP-Luxus geniessen. Für mich demnach nur eine myBuffed-Gilde wenn dann auf Belegaer und mit zumindest RR-Anleihen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann würde ich vermutlich sogar mal über eine Gildenführung nachgrübeln (so wir denn ähnlich wie bei den Mittmoons feste Spieltage setzen - meine Zeit ist sonst einfach zu knapp bemessen).
Allerdings bin ich auf dem Gebiet absoluter Frischling auch wenn ich des öfteren mit Offiziersposten bedacht wurde in meiner MMO-Laufbahn. Ich wäre demnach über Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Deathwish (15. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,



also ich spiel auf Majar und wäre dabei!



29 Jäger und 14 Schurke sind zwar nüscht besonderes, aber sie würden mitmachen.



Gruss Franky


----------



## M°ýË (15. Januar 2008)

Spiele auf Maiar.. Namealiur  is'n Waffenmeister, hab grad erst neu angefangen..Kenn mich aber mit anderen Mmo's ganz gut aus, denke das es hier auch schnell geht. :-)

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Orag1 (15. Januar 2008)

M°ýË schrieb:


> Spiele auf Maiar.. Namealiur  is'n Waffenmeister, hab grad erst neu angefangen..Kenn mich aber mit anderen Mmo's ganz gut aus, denke das es hier auch schnell geht. :-)
> 
> Mfg Marvin



nimmt ja alles seinen lauf. Wäre auch auf Majar dabei. Wer macht den nächsten Schritt?


----------



## White-Frost (18. Januar 2008)

Wirklich so viele auf Maiar überrascht mich dachte das die ganzen die von anfang an zocken wie ich auf Morthond gelandet sind (schnell on schnell on will alles sehen erst bester server^^) und steht des jetz fest das es auf maiar läuft


----------



## Orag1 (19. Januar 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wirklich so viele auf Maiar überrascht mich dachte das die ganzen die von anfang an zocken wie ich auf Morthond gelandet sind (schnell on schnell on will alles sehen erst bester server^^) und steht des jetz fest das es auf maiar läuft



denke noch nicht aber einer muss jetzt wohl die Entscheidung treffen. Jedoch brauchen wir erst einen Sippenleader!


----------



## Redak (19. Januar 2008)

Also ich wäre auch liebend gerne dabei spiele auch auf Maiar einen Waffenmeister
und evtl auch einen Twink anfangen da mein Waffi schon ne Sippe hat..^^


----------



## Themoden (19. Januar 2008)

ICh würde dort einen Heermeister beginnen...
NAme: Shole oder Themoden
bis dahin
MfG 
Themoden


----------



## simoni (19. Januar 2008)

Ich spiel zwar mit meinem Main auf Morthond, hab aber auf Maiar auch Twinks, die ich unbedingt auf 10 bringen muss, um Flozwo mit einem Orki den ***** zu versohlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wirsching (19. Januar 2008)

Ja Leute es langt jetz aba nich nur zu sagen ich wär da und da dabei wir brauchn erstma einen leader!!!

Ich kann des leider nich übernehmen da ich noch zur schule gehe und meistens nur abends on bin....also ich bin erstma dafür das bevor sich hier jeder iwelche vorstellungen macht erstmal einer kommt und sagt ich mach den sippenleader

Mfg Wirsching


----------



## Redak (19. Januar 2008)

Mhh joa Sippenleader bräuchten wa scho...gibts denn keinen der dazu bereit wär?
ich bin dafür zu dumm XP


----------



## Spectrales (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab gerade ne Super Idee! 
Nennen wir die Sippe doch Mitmonde! ^^ 
Für die Langsameren unter euch: Abgeleitet von Mittmoons...

Jo... Also auf Maiar wär ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Themoden (20. Januar 2008)

Ich kann auch kein Leader sein, da ich auch noch zur Schule gehe
Hab in einem halben Jahr aber fertig und würde dann auch eine Rolle übernehmen...
Ich fänds vielleicht cool wenn alle nen kleinen erstellen, da man dann einfacher zusammen
Questen könnte.
MfG
Themoden


----------



## Vetaro (20. Januar 2008)

Wenn schon, dann bitteschön Handschuh-Monde. Bzw... Ui, wie übersetz ich das... ich glaub, das sagen nur Amerikaner. Patschehändchen-Monde? Mitt ist jedenfalls entweder was für über die Hand oder ein umgangswort für Hand.


----------



## Orag1 (20. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann bitteschön Handschuh-Monde. Bzw... Ui, wie übersetz ich das... ich glaub, das sagen nur Amerikaner. Patschehändchen-Monde? Mitt ist jedenfalls entweder was für über die Hand oder ein umgangswort für Hand.



dann würde ich sage, wir erstellen die Gilde auf Majar und schauen wer alles kommt. Wenn es eben zu wenige sind lassen wir es einfach bleiben.


----------



## Redak (20. Januar 2008)

Orag schrieb:


> dann würde ich sage, wir erstellen die Gilde auf Majar und schauen wer alles kommt. Wenn es eben zu wenige sind lassen wir es einfach bleiben.


Joa aber dann hamn wir immernoch keinen Leader...


Lf Leader für Sippe!^^


----------



## Wirsching (20. Januar 2008)

Omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Komm lass uns doch die gilde so un so nennen oder doch so XP
Leute bevor hier iwelche gedanken über den Namen gemacht werden BRAUCHEN WIR EINEN LEADER und bevor wir den nich gefunden haben läuft da auch nich viel in sachen sippe


----------



## Lukas90 (20. Januar 2008)

Bei dem letzten Buffed-Cast sagten die doch, dass (sry merk mir keine Namen) die eine Neue und ein alter Buffi mal wieder Hdro spielen . Es wäre doch recht gut wenn die dann auf Maiar anfangen und dort dann die Sippe gründen. Dann wären auch wirklich jemand von den Admins-Buffies dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Spiele auch auf Maiar lev.44 Jäger Lukas würde mitmachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, die Redakteure haben anderes zu tun, als sich mit der Leitung einer Sippe herumzuschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (20. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Redakteure haben anderes zu tun, als sich mit der Leitung einer Sippe herumzuschlagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa denk ich auch...
vllt sollte einfach einer die Sippe gründen soviel muss man ja nich machen als sippenleader oder?^^


----------



## AntoniusPius (20. Januar 2008)

Einfach eine geile Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so um die 100 Leute wären bereit mit ihren Twinks dieser Sippe zu joinen, aber es scheitert weil niemand verantwortlich sein will. Ich könnte den Posten auch nicht übernehmen da für meine Main- Sippe schon genug Zeoteit von mir verlangt und ich ja auch noch mein Abi schaffen will^^. Auf Maiar hätt ich aber au noch einen fast 20er Twink zur Hand. Mein Main Server ist aber Morthond.


----------



## Varnamys (20. Januar 2008)

Naja "niemand" ist übertrieben, ich habe es mal vorsichtig angeboten...
Würde es aber wenn nur auf Belegaer machen und mit ein wenig RP-Anleihen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daran wird's wohl denke ich scheitern.

edith am frühen morgen: Und an mangelnder Zeit vermutlich auch. So eine Nacht drüber schlafen bringt in manche Angebote und Überlegungen doch etwas mehr Klarheit. Habe erkannt, dass ich einfach zu selten on bin um solch ein Projekt gebührend zu betreuen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orag1 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich würde die Sippe aufmachen, jedoch dann nur mit meinem Twink dort reingehen, da ich der Meinung bin es noch bissle dauert bis die twinks bereit für die raids sind.

Bräuchte Assistent. Bitte melden.


----------



## AntoniusPius (21. Januar 2008)

Orag schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sippe aufmachen, jedoch dann nur mit meinem Twink dort reingehen, da ich der Meinung bin es noch bissle dauert bis die twinks bereit für die raids sind.
> 
> Bräuchte Assistent. Bitte melden.




Auf welchem Server?

Wenn es Maiar ist wär ich dabei.


----------



## Orag1 (21. Januar 2008)

Ja auf Majar.

Als Assistent oder Mitgleid.? Werde die Sippe an einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt aufmachen. Week-end? ist das o.K


----------



## Vetaro (21. Januar 2008)

Ich fühle mich so schlecht, dass ich hier nichts Kreatives beitragen kann, aber, Oraq: LOL
Das ist genau das, was alle anderen auch bieten könnten, aber nicht machen wollen.

Gut, hier mein kreativer Beitrag. Aushang, was ein Leiter machen müsste, damit INteressenten wissen, was nötig ist:

1. Die Mittmoons haben Treff-zeitpunkte, zu denen sie regelmäßig ananzen und spaß haben. Die Diskussion zu diesem Thema müsste vom Leiter geführt und moderiert werden, um den Zeitpunkt auszusuchen.

2. Könnte der Leiter auch die Gegend aussuchen. Das heisst, alle charaktere würden sich in einem Startgebiet treffen, und jemand müsste entscheiden, was gemacht wird, damit sich nicht alle aufspalten, weil die eigene Aufgabe jetzt wichtiger ist.

3.1 Soziale sachen. Am besten wäre jemand, der Erfahrung hat, eine mindestens 20 spieler umfassende Sippe über eine Weile zu leiten. Für viele Mitglieder wird man zu so einer art Streitschlichter-Richter-Anführer und ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist und erwünscht oder vermieden werden soll, liegt dann an der Person.
 .2 Ausserdem müssen weitere Personen ernannt werden, dabei sind ebenso gute charaktereigenschaften für die ersatzleiter nötig wie für den chef.

Des weiteren noch die ganzen selbstverständlichen Dinge, aber "Leitungsfähigkeit, Aufgeschlossenheit, Freundlichkeit".. . das klingt ziemlich abstrakt.


----------



## AntoniusPius (21. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich so schlecht, dass ich hier nichts Kreatives beitragen kann, aber, Oraq: LOL
> Das ist genau das, was alle anderen auch bieten könnten, aber nicht machen wollen.
> 
> Gut, hier mein kreativer Beitrag. Aushang, was ein Leiter machen müsste, damit INteressenten wissen, was nötig ist:
> ...




So ne Sippe brauch ich jedenfalls nicht , da ich schon in einer sehr aktiven Sippe mit erfahrenem Leader bin.

Für mich wär sone buffed Sippe eher so ein Seitengag als ein Neuanfang.


----------



## Orag1 (21. Januar 2008)

ehm..puhh..*wortsuch*..werde dan wohl eher einen Nebenjob in der Sippe anehmen.

Andere Sache:

Schaut ma auf die Umfrage oben^^


----------



## Vetaro (21. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte nicht so hart klingen. Das war natürlich ein Ausblick, was mir spontan einfällt. Es würde eben einfach keinen Sinn machen, wenn diese (ja wahrscheinlich) nur-twink-Sippe ohne Termine spielen würde. Dann würde man nie andere treffen. Und ebenso, wenn alle rumliefen, wo sie wollen, da wäre das gleiche Problem vorhanden.  Dass es dabei kein bisschen um Erfolg mit einem Zweitcharakter geht (berufe meistern und 50 werden etc.), davon war ja nie die Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (22. Januar 2008)

Also so wird des nie was mit der Sippe..vllt sollte unser Genie Vetaro die sippe übernehmen?^^


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2008)

Nein, ich kann nur besserwissern und daherreden, meine natürliche unsympathie-ausstrahlung hält mich von soetwas fern ^^


----------



## Mirlanus (22. Januar 2008)

Ich würde mich für den Realm Belegaer als Leader zur Verfügung stellen.

Mein Nick dort ist Shyzden .

Es müssten aber mindestens 5 weitere User interesse haben bevor ich eine Gilde eröffne.


----------



## Redak (22. Januar 2008)

Mirlanus
Es war halt jetzt nur Maiar(<---man schreibt es übrigens Maiar nicht Majar^^*besserwisser*)
 geplant weils wohl noch schwerer wird ne rp sippe zusammenzubauen...^^


----------



## Varnamys (23. Januar 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Mirlanus
> Es war halt jetzt nur Maiar(<---man schreibt es übrigens Maiar nicht Majar^^*besserwisser*)
> geplant weils wohl noch schwerer wird ne rp sippe zusammenzubauen...^^



Aber das Interesse für eine RP-Gilde scheint zumindest wenn man die reinen Zahlen vergleicht durchaus ebenbürtig zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also auf Belegaer wär ich auch dabei, eine meiner 5 Mädels wird sich da sicherlich einfinden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechte Hand oder Offi oder sowas würde ich auch machen wollen, nur eben kein Gildenleiter aufgrund von Zeitmangel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Themoden (23. Januar 2008)

Auf belegaer wär ich natürlich auch mit meinen twinks dabei...
Bis dann
Themoden/Shole


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (23. Januar 2008)

Auf Belegaer würde auch mit einem Twink beitreten um etwas Leben in den Sippenchat zu bringen.. Vorraussetzung für mich ist dann allerdings, dass es nicht nur ooc abläuft, denn der RP-Aspekt in dem Spiel ist für mich sehr wichtig.


----------



## Mirlanus (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab hier mal nen Threat eröffnet in der es um die buffed Gilde geht auf dem Realm Belegaer.

Seit mal bitte so nett und schreib in den neuen Threat mal eure Gefährten ein die ich dann anschreibe wenn wir mindestens 5 user haben.

Fragen bzgl. der Buffed Gilde können auch dort gestellt werden.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29265


----------



## Redak (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn einer schon Gilde scheibt...tze^^
Joa aber ne Rp Sippe in der sich leute kennen is schwer zu leiten denk ich..^^


----------



## Aurengur (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab nicht den ganzen Beitrag gelesen, weil es mir einfach zu mühsam ist vier seiten durch zu ackern und seriösen Content von anderem zu trennen. 

Ihr stellt die Frage nach Server und Sippenleiter, weiters ist der Name noch nicht klar. 

Wie gründet man also eine Sippe:

1. Die Leute, die in eine Sippe wollen, die von oder über Buffed läuft sollten  in einem eigenen Beitrag einmal ihr OK geben (Serverunabhängig).
Preferenzen für verschiedene Server sind bei einer Sippengründung eher zweitrangig.

2. Die Sippenführung entscheidet sich doch wohl innerhalb der ersten beiden wochen. Der Gründer der Sippe ist SippenLeader auf Probe und wird nach 14 Tagen neu gewählt.

3. Was wollt ihr mit der Sippe erreichen, wen sprecht ihr damit an, und was bietet ihr euren Membern dann.

Wenn ihr schon was machen wollt, dann fangt alle am besten neu an, denn sonst gibt es wieder diese Levelunterschiede und sonstwas, wo sich die Member dann unzufrieden fühlen können. 

4. Die Namensfindung der Sippe sollte auch etwas, wenn es schon ein "Buffed-Sippe" sein soll, auch Buffed beinhalten. 


Und als kleiner Schlussatz von mir:
Leute die ihre Bestehenden Sippen verlassen wollen haben entweder kein Loyalitätsgefühl, oder sind einfach bereits in der falschen Sippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranthion (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hier eine vielleicht dreist klingende Frage:
Kann mir jemand den Sinn einer buffed.de - Sippe schlüssig erklären?
Sie wird sich doch nicht von anderen Sippen unterscheiden ausser in dem Punkt, dass vielleicht einige Redakteure von buffed.de mit ihren Twinks Mitglied sein werden. Und ich denke nicht, dass der Spielspass dadurch steigt, ein oder zwei "Promis" in den eigenen Reihen zu haben, die zudem nicht sehr viel Zeit aufbringen können, was dann eher zu Enttäuschungen führen kann. 
Anders herum stellt sich doch den buffed-Redaktionsmitgliedern die Frage, welchen Spass sie haben könnten in einer Twinksippe, ausser dass sie permanent mit Fragestellungen konfrontiert werden?
Nicht einmal das Argument, Neuankömmlinge bei HdRO hätten dann eine Anlaufstelle, eine Sippe zu finden, kann ich gelten lassen, da zur Zeit bei vielen neue Mitglieder gesucht werden. Ich habe auf Maiar und Belegaer jeweils 5 Chars, und sehe dort immer wieder Angebote von verschiedenen Sippen, Neueinsteiger aufzunehmen.

Und dann zum Punkt Vorgehensweise: bevor sich die Personalfrage stellt, sollte doch erst einmal das Inhaltliche abgehandelt werden, weil die dann möglicherweise vorhandenen AnwärterInnen auf Sippenchef  und Offiziersposten auch die Möglichkeit haben, sich damit identifizieren  und das Programm auch nach Innen und Aussen vertreten zu können. Es gibt nicht nur "nette" Entscheidungen in einer Gemeinschaft zu treffen!

Zu den Anforderungen einer Sippenleitung gehört, dass man nicht nur mindestens 3 Tage/Woche online ist, dass man das Spiel einigermassen verstanden hat und mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, sondern vor allem die Fähigkeit, einen Konsens zu schaffen, aber gleichzeitig allen zu verstehen gibt, dass jeder einzelne wichtig ist und alle Vorschläge willkommen sind. D.h. im Klartext, sich selbst und eigene Interessen zurückzunehmen und kollegial mit anderen Offizieren *UND* Mitgliedern Entscheidungen zu treffen!

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt wäre für mich, den Stil einer Sippe zu beschreiben: ist es eine Laissez-faire-Gemeinschaft oder soll als anderes Extrem eine Raidgilde entstehen, wo liegt die Gewichtung?

Ein letzter Punkt: RP lässt sich nicht nur auf Belegaer spielen und drückt sich nicht nur durch die gewähltere Sprachform aus, sondern auch dadurch, dass man seinen Charakter analog zum Buch spielt, stets dabei die Formen der Höflichkeit wahrt und sich als hilfsbereit erweist. Das unterscheidet unser Spiel von anderen Online-Rollenspielen.
*Wir sind nämliche alle Gefährten!* egal, ob innerhalb einer Sippe oder auch ausserhalb!
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin grossen Spielspass- und freude bei unserem Spiel
Aranthion


----------



## kogrash (23. Januar 2008)

Der Sinn einer buffed-Sippe ist es die   ...hm...  recht gerne kraftwortnutzende und zu kreativer Rechtschreibung neigende buffed-Community in einer Sippe zusammenzusperren um so Reibungsproblemen mit Normalusern aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Übrigens haben Höflichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft nichts mit RP zu tun; sie können sogar der Rolle zuwider laufen. Vielmehr sind sie eine Frage der Einsicht und des Respekts, was sie noch wichtiger macht und weit über die engen Grenzen eines Computerspiels hinaus trägt.


----------



## Aurengur (23. Januar 2008)

Aufgrund der Tatsache wie wenig www.buffed.de doch für HDRO tut, sollte man überdenken eine Buffed-Sippe zu gründen.

Der Content bei Buffed bezugnehmend auf HDRO ist doch recht dürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirlanus (23. Januar 2008)

Die Sippe "Die Buffed Helden" wurde ins Register der Mittelerde eingetragen. Wer interesse hat der kann sich bei Shyzden bewerben.


Realm: Belegaer


----------



## rockmaggy (24. Januar 2008)

geiler sippenname auf einem rp server.....echt hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon ein grund nicht einzutreten.....


----------



## Redak (24. Januar 2008)

Genau das selbe hab ich auch gedacht als ich des gelesen hab rockmaggy


----------



## Varnamys (24. Januar 2008)

So nach anfänglicher Zwangsänderung durch einen GM (und einer von mir dadurch erfüllten Prophezeiung) haben wir nun der Gilde den Namen

*Freunde der Freien*

gegeben. In Bezug auf die freien Völker Mittelerdes und dem freundschaftlichen und ich hoffe doch lockeren Zusammenschluß der aktuellen und künftigen Mitglieder.


----------



## rockmaggy (24. Januar 2008)

ja dank an den gm..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so kann man damit doch arbeiten


----------



## Varnamys (24. Januar 2008)

rockmaggy schrieb:


> ja dank an den gm.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sach nix, der GM hatte den Namen geändert zu "Heldentruppe" - fand ich jetzt auch nicht sooo prall.

Ein wahrer Held ist doch derjenige, der sich eben nicht als Held rühmt und in seiner Bescheidenheit Größe erlangt. Das zeichnet ihn meiner Meinung nach aus.

Bin Froh, dass die Idee doch auf mehr Anklang stößt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Januar 2008)

Mal sehen, ob ich mit meinem kleinen Hobbit zu euch stoße, habe mit dem nämlich noch keine Sippe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (25. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich mit meinem kleinen Hobbit zu euch stoße, habe mit dem nämlich noch keine Sippe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hei das würd mich aber freuen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (25. Januar 2008)

Naja da ich mal bock hab mich aufm rp server umzuschauen schau ich bei euch doch auch mal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockmaggy (30. Januar 2008)

ist damit die sippe auf maiar gestorben?


----------

